# TTMarlin/wrekTT



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Now banned.

It's never nice to ban a member and only 3 have been in the 8 years we have been running. However, behaviour like his will not be tolerated especially when it effects other forum members.

If anybody spots him posting again under either of the usernames or via a different identity, please notify me.

Thanks


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Fantastic!!!

Good move Kevin, the guys just out to bring people down.

Good riddence


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

DAMMMMMMMMMM! I enjoyed being real abusive to him


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Juber.... i'm just greatful hes gone!

Kevin he also goes under the name of Audi975 and 1 other i cant remember


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I think AdamTTR and WrekTT are infact.... the SAME person!  I believe Adam uses wrekTT's account to slag himself off, and in doing so, others rally around Adam and tell him how nice his TTR is! :roll: Its a popularity contest devised by an evil mind! [smiley=devil.gif] A common hatred of WrekTT has made Adam a very popular member, such that he even got voted to have the best car at the Ace meet... something sinister is going on. Adam, I'm onto you [smiley=policeman.gif]

:lol: :lol: :lol:

paul [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol Paul

What a load of waffle.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Juber.... i'm just greatful hes gone!
> 
> Kevin he also goes under the name of Audi975 and 1 other i cant remember


 its Toptech also mate.. ;-) I feel your pain Juber i will miss him in a strange kind off way.. Can we ban jampott now :lol: might as well clean up the whole forum...


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> lol Paul
> 
> What a load of waffle.... :lol: :lol:


It just came to me in a moment of inspiration, I think I may apply for Jongleurs :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

prt225TT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > lol Paul
> ...


they'd laugh you out the door.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just so it's clear. His banning is more to do with his activities in the 'For Sale' section, rather than his comments throughout the forum.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

well either way, he got nothing less than what he deserved.

Kevin, out of interest, when someones 'banned' can they still access the forum i.e. read posts but not reply...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Stopping panicking changing your hair and every thing he's gone adam


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

robokn said:


> Stopping panicking changing your hair and every thing he's gone adam


at least i got hair to change


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

robokn said:


> Stopping panicking changing your hair and every thing he's gone adam


 :lol: PSML you still on about that mate...!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Nah I did adam A fovour on that front as I had wrekks address and threatened to post it up, I like adam alot especially if he gets my tyres :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

robokn said:


> Nah I did adam A fovour on that front as I had wrekks address and threatened to post it up, I like adam alot especially if he gets my tyres :lol: :lol: :lol:


awwwwww i think yr great too Robert :-*


----------

